# Can I change the PM speciality now?



## june (Aug 31, 2011)

I have enrolled for the water resources in the PM session and was wondering if I can change it now?? I am OK with transportation/Geotech. Which PM section do you think is the easiest among all?? I dont do too much civil at work (air quality engineer) so any session is new for me, as I studies civil topics 10 years back.


----------



## MadDawg (Sep 1, 2011)

june said:


> I have enrolled for the water resources in the PM session and was wondering if I can change it now?? I am OK with transportation/Geotech. Which PM section do you think is the easiest among all?? I dont do too much civil at work (air quality engineer) so any session is new for me, as I studies civil topics 10 years back.


I think once you register with NCEES you are stuck with that for that test administration. You might be able to call and ask nicely, but like I said you're probably stuck. Good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2011)

Used to be you could switch at game time, but now I believe you have to pick when you register. Not sure if you can change. A call to your state board couldn't hurt.


----------



## dmparri3 (Sep 1, 2011)

You used to get all 5 depth sections in one booklet. That way, you could switch during the exam if the one you were working on seemed too difficult. Now, you only get the one you registered for. It probably has something to do with saving trees, but the benefit to you is that it forces you to stick with one depth section instead of wavering back and forth until exam day.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 1, 2011)

june said:


> I have enrolled for the water resources in the PM session and was wondering if I can change it now?? I am OK with transportation/Geotech. Which PM section do you think is the easiest among all?? I dont do too much civil at work (air quality engineer) so any session is new for me, as I studies civil topics 10 years back.



Go to your 'MY NCEES' and see if you can change it. I have a 'Change Exam' option but since I am only signed up for the CA Seismic, I couldn't play around with changing the 8-hour depth. You should have a 'Change Exam' option too. See if it works.

No one can really answer which depth module you should take except you. We'll all tell you that the depth module we chose is the easiest (that's why we chose it!). But everyone is different. For what it's worth, I felt Transpo was totally doable.

Good luck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 1, 2011)

IMO, there is no global "easy" depth for the PE. Like ptatohed said above, we each found our respective disciplines easier than the others (mine being construction), but I would not recommend focusing on the same depth as me unless you have a comparable background and work history.


----------

